# feitos cães



## Nooj

> Equiparar dúzia e meia de marmanjos a correr atrás de uma bola feitos cães com os descobrimentos é de uma falta de noção tão grande que até consegue ser vergonhoso...



Boa tarde, o que quer dizer 'feitos cães' aqui? Obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

Significa simplesmente agir como um cão. A imagem parece despropositada se for tomada à letra, mas, provavelmente, quer pôr ênfase na excessiva importância que se dá às coisas do futebol e criticar a forma obsessiva e agressiva como os fanatizados do futebol falam dele, como se fossem cães a correr atrás de uma bola e a não a largar depois de a apanharem. Obviamente, porem no mesmo plano, como eles fazem, os feitos futebolísticos e as Descobertas é uma grande falta de noção e de sentido das proporções. Basicamente, é isso.


----------



## guihenning

No Brasil parece-me que 'feito' sempre vem fixo no singular '_eles riam feito bobos_'.


----------



## Alentugano

guihenning said:


> No Brasil parece-me que 'feito' sempre vem fixo no singular '_eles riam feito bobos_'.


Em Portugal, até onde sei, feito/a/s, teria de concordar com o sujeito, de outra forma soaria bem estranho. Exemplo: "Eles/elas andam aí feitos/feitas doidos/doidas." Não sei, entretanto, qual é o "posicionamento" da norma culta do português europeu, pode até ser que ambas as formas estejam corretas.


----------



## guihenning

Nunca pensei sobre isso e interpretava 'feito' no singular funcionando como 'que nem' ou 'como'


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

guihenning said:


> Nunca pensei sobre isso e interpretava 'feito' no singular funcionando como 'que nem' ou 'como'


idem.


----------



## Nonstar

Também entendo que seja símile, "tal como cães". Ao procurar exemplos, encontrei muito mais usando "feito" no singular. A concordância se daria em um exemplo como "eles foram feitos reféns". Ou não?


----------



## guihenning

Se os fizeram reféns, sim, claro. Já se foram que nem reféns… não no Brasil.
Resta saber se é brasileirismo ou hipercorreção lusa. Provavelmente brasileirismo?…


----------



## guihenning

Fui atrás. Tanto o Houaiss quanto o Priberam assinalam ‘feito’ nesse caso como conjunção e dizem ser brasileirismo.


----------



## Nonstar

Não se encontrará "marmanjos a correr feito cão" em Portugal, portanto?


----------



## Alentugano

Nonstar said:


> Não se encontrará "marmanjos a correr feito cão" em Portugal, portanto?


Definitivamente, não!  

"marmanjos a correr(rem) que nem cães"
"marmanjos a correr(rem) como cães"
"marmanjos a correr(rem) feitos cães"


----------



## guihenning

Nonstar said:


> Não se encontrará "marmanjos a correr feito cão" em Portugal, portanto?


Mas assim eu também não diria. Só com o artigo (pois presumo que se trate aqui do diabo?). Se não for o caso de ser o diabo, eu preferiria 'cachorro' como termo genérico ou o plural 'cães'.

Marmanjos correndo feito o cão
Marmanjos correndo que nem o cão
Marmanjos correndo como o cão


----------



## Nonstar

Obrigado pelas respostas, rapazes. Perdão pela insistência. A razão não é dizer que cá ou lá deve prevalecer, mas questionar a gramaticidade de diferentes ocorrências. Por exemplo, "marmanjos a correr(em) como/que nem louco".


----------



## J. Bailica

Nonstar said:


> Obrigado pelas respostas, rapazes. Perdão pela insistência. A razão não é dizer que cá ou lá deve prevalecer, mas questionar a gramaticidade de diferentes ocorrências. Por exemplo, "marmanjos a correr(em) como/que nem louco".



Acho que no Brasil é frequente usar os nomes como uma espécie de atributo genérico, não sei explicar...

Por exemplo: _Criança é que faz birra! Não aturo isso em adultos!_
(Daí _Ele chora feito criança (_?))

Em Portugal diríamos:_ As crianças é que fazem..._

Essa ênfase no atributo_ (não sei explicar ), _na qualidade (e não «no objeto concreto») poderá, pergunto, ser uma explicação para este tipo de concordâncias:  _marmanjos... feito cães_? (Aliás, mais natural - arrisco eu - _marmanjos... feito cão / cachorro.) _

Quando digo «objecto concreto» não me refiro a categorias gramaticais, é apenas uma muleta que inventei agora. De resto, _As crianças, _no meu exemplo_,_ seria sujeito, e _cão / cães / cachorro_... no caso em discussão, seria complemento, se não me engano. Mas a ideia é a mesma.

É só o que me ocorre para já, como hipótese; uma explicação mais «gramatical» - ou dizer do que é ou deixa de ser gramatical - dificilmente será para mim.

Uma última questão, pegando num exemplo de guilhening: seria possível dizer _elas riam feito bobo(s)_? 


(Agora é que é a última observação: em Portugal, esta formulação, com o _feito, feitos_, etc. como meio de comparação, ocorre não muitas vezes perante o que me parece ser o caso do Brasil.)


----------



## Nonstar

J. Bailica said:


> Acho que no Brasil é frequente usar os nomes como uma espécie de atributo genérico, não sei explicar...
> 
> Por exemplo: _Criança é que faz birra! Não aturo isso em adultos!_
> (Daí _Ele chora feito criança (_?))
> 
> Em Portugal diríamos:_ As crianças é que fazem..._
> 
> Essa ênfase no atributo_ (não sei explicar ), _na qualidade (e não «no objeto concreto») poderá, pergunto, ser uma explicação para este tipo de concordâncias:  _marmanjos... feito cães_? (Aliás, mais natural - arrisco eu - _marmanjos... feito cão / cachorro.) _
> 
> Quando digo «objecto concreto» não me refiro a categorias gramaticais, é apenas uma muleta que inventei agora. De resto, _As crianças, _no meu exemplo_,_ seria sujeito, e _cão / cães / cachorro_... no caso em discussão, seria complemento, se não me engano. Mas a ideia é a mesma.
> 
> É só o que me ocorre para já, como hipótese; uma explicação mais «gramatical» - ou dizer do que é ou deixa de ser gramatical - dificilmente será para mim.
> 
> Uma última questão, pegando num exemplo de guilhening: seria possível dizer _elas riam feito bobo(s)_?
> 
> 
> (Agora é que é a última observação: em Portugal, esta formulação, com o _feito, feitos_, etc. como meio de comparação, ocorre não muitas vezes perante o que me parece ser o caso do Brasil.)


Esse é o motivo. Há uma certa "lógica" nesse uso de "feito alguma coisa no singular".

"Uma última questão, pegando num exemplo de guilhening: seria possível dizer _elas riam feito bobo(s)_?" *Feitas bobas*?


----------



## guihenning

J. Bailica said:


> seria possível dizer _elas riam feito bobo(s)_?


Não, de todo. A concordância do plural pode ser suprimida quando for redundante 'elas', mas a concordância de gênero continua sendo obrigatória. Acho que possível seria: _elas riam feito boba(?)_ ou melhor: _feito umas boba_.

Já o caso do Nonstar só me soou estranho por conta de 'cão'. Se fosse c_achorro_ teria entendido como termo genérico e não teria nem franzido o cenho.

P.S acho que descobri o pulo do gato: se for substantivo, pode ficar normalmente no singular como termo genérico: _elas passavam o dia todo relinchando que nem cavalo_. Se o substantivo for também adjetivo, aí a concordância de gênero é obrigatória. Se ainda assim quisermos deixá-lo no singular, aí temos de meter um determinante, mas o gênero permanece: _elas riam que nem umas cavala(?)._


----------



## machadinho

Nonstar said:


> Há uma certa "lógica" nesse uso de "feito alguma coisa no singular".


É que tem um verbo implícito ou suprimido.

Elas riem feito|qual|que nem bobo [ri].
Elas riem feito|qual|que nem um bobo [ri].


----------



## Ari RT

Boa sacada, mas não explica o "riam feito bobo". Aqui "feito", se já foi particípio um dia, faz função de mera comparação, perdeu a conexão com o verbo fazer.
Outra hipótese, que no fundo é quase a mesma, mas em outra forma: o que quer que venha depois do verbo nesses casos (como; feito; que nem; que só...) introduz uma locução cujo valor é de modulação desse verbo (sua repetição do verbo rir no final confirma o que digo), e advérbios não se flexionam.
Vou morrer sem perdoar o publicitário que inventou "a cerveja que desce redondo". Soa troncho (troncha?).
Não afirmo que essa noção de caráter adverbial da locução "justifique" gramaticalmente a ausência da flexão. Suponho que essa percepção (que mora no mundo da semântica) seja o motivo por trás da anomalia gramatical.
Retornar à hipótese de @machadinho (verbo elíptico) não faz grande mossa nesse exercício: deixa de haver uma locução adverbial e passa a existir uma oração adverbial. Se calhar, as duas hipóteses se completam. Ou estamos vendo o mesmo fenômeno a partir de pontos de vista distintos.


----------



## Carfer

No que toca a Portugal, mesmo que '_feito_' funcione, na prática, como um comparativo, penso que se pode afirmar que ainda está nele presente o sentido de '_fazer_' como '_representar_', como em '_fazer o papel de ..._', no caso de bobo, ou de estúpido, parvo, santo, etc. Quando alguém age ou fala inconsideradamente, é comum dizermos '_feito parvo_, _fez/disse isto ou aquilo_'. E o mesmo quando alguém quer disfarçar alguma tolice que cometeu ou fingir que não se apercebeu de alguma coisa, _'faz-se (de) parvo/desentendido_' ou ainda, se não quer atrair as atenções, '_faz-se (de) morto_'. Parece-me, por isso, que '_feito_' é aí um verdadeiro particípio de '_fazer_', usado numa daquelas acepções de representar, fingir, aparentar, etc.


----------



## Ari RT

Em Italiano também, e em Espanhol. Até as profissões podem ser expressas assim. Fulano "faz o padeiro" aponta para a profissão. Talvez por isso o vasto povo veja como verbo e considere a concordância necessária. Por aqui a forma pronominal (fazer-se de bobo) também funciona como acima, mas o verbo sem pronome nessa acepção eu não me lembro de ter visto. Talvez por isso o inconsciente coletivo deixe de identificar a necessidade de concordar. Vá lá saber... ao menos de minha parte, estamos no mundo das ilações, das hipóteses.


----------



## machadinho

Entender a construção como 'fazer-se de' muda o sentido todo, na minha opinião.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Entender a construção como 'fazer-se de' muda o sentido todo, na minha opinião.


Na forma pronominal, sim, sem dúvida, porque o sentido na frase proposta não é o de fingir. O que procurei foi chamar a atenção para os sentidos de fazer que podem justificar '_feito'_ como particípio. Penso ainda assim que esta situação se ajusta, já que '_correr feito cão_' pode ser entendido como uma forma de representação, como desempenhar um papel ou ser visto pelos outros como se desempenhasse um papel.


----------



## Ari RT

Enfim... salvo se entrar alguém mais versado na etiologia do fenômeno, ficamos com o fato. Os onze brasileiros correm feito cães enquanto os onze portugueses correm feitos cães. O juiz e seus auxiliares corram como bem quiserem.
Não é algo que comprometa a resposta ao OP. Mas é uma discussão interessante. A língua (e a cultura, em abordagem mais ampla) é expressão dos valores de uma sociedade. Especular com a forma pela qual esses valores se expressam acaba nos levando a uma melhor compreensão da língua (e da cultura).


----------



## Alentugano

Ari RT said:


> Enfim... salvo se entrar alguém mais versado na etiologia do fenômeno, ficamos com o fato. Os onze brasileiros correm feito cães enquanto os onze portugueses correm feitos cães. O juiz e seus auxiliares corram como bem quiserem.


O mais interessante é que quanto mais leio as construções usando "feito", mais sentido elas começam a fazer, especialmente se imaginar que, no lugar de "feito", poderia estar "como". No fundo, é uma questão de hábito. No entanto, a expressão com "cão", no singular, continua a soar estranha aos meus ouvidos portugueses. Por cá, não é costume - que eu saiba - usarmos "cão" como sinónimo do "diabo" mas, mesmo que o fizéssemos, acho que tenderíamos a escrever/dizer "corriam como O cão". É certo que existe a expressão "ter uma vida de cão" mas não sei se este cão seria o diabo. O uso de cão nessa construção poderá estar relacionado com o facto de os cães antigamente levarem uma vida dura, serem maltratados, etc..


----------



## Ari RT

Nesse caso concreto, creio que devamos privilegiar a hipótese de @machadinho e ler "correm atrás da bola como _cães correm atrás da bola_". O arquétipo evocado é a nossa compulsão de correr atrás dos objetos que vocês humanos arremessam.
Quanto ao outro cão, significando "ruim", no Brasil aparece de duas formas, como bem lembra @Alentugano: a canina em "vida de cão", difícil de entender hoje em dia se pensarmos em cães domésticos, mas lembrem-se de que ainda há cães de rua. Provavelmente a expressão vem de tempos em que os primos de rua eram maioria.
E "cão" como apelido do diabo (não digo que nesse caso em maiúscula porque ocorre em linguagem falada, raramente por escrito) ou como culminância do mau, do feio, do ruim, ou ainda como marcador de exagero.
- Ele tinha um mau hálito do Cão.
- Era muito feio?
- Feio não, o cão.
- Um engarrafamento do cão, um trânsito do cão.

E uma off topic: - Queria ver o Cão, com rabo e tudo, mas não queria ver a sogra.
É bom morar no nordeste, a gente ouve cada coisa saborosa...


----------

